# looking fo land or lease to Join



## rcooper (Dec 20, 2008)

Looking for land or lease to join for me and my 8 yr old hunter... within 100 miles of Atlanta


----------



## Model70 (Dec 29, 2008)

*DMX Hunt Club*

900 acres 2  tracts Greene / Taliaferro County PRIVATE LAND
 8 point outside the ears or better QDM 

I-20 East exit 148  HWY 22

old bunk house  with electric and water
Power for campers
100 yard gun range with shooting bench
kids welcome  
Prefer-non drinkers  




18 members @ 950.00   year round access  50 extra for camper power

 send me an email   luns8537@bellsouth.net   I can reply with full rules and some maps

Ken 678-427-8924


----------



## meriwether john (Dec 29, 2008)

3240a. in meriwether for $1000.00


----------



## Lost in Heard (Jan 6, 2009)

*lease*

1950acres meriwether, trophy managed 125'' or bigger 1450.00 contact Todd Pursley 404-379-6583 no calls after 9pm


----------



## Rocky Pines Hunt Club (Jan 28, 2009)

rcooper said:


> Looking for land or lease to join for me and my 8 yr old hunter... within 100 miles of Atlanta


2116 acres in taliferro county QDM managed


----------



## bowman69 (Jan 28, 2009)

*kid friendly club*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DEER - HOGS - TURKEY
My partner and I just took over a hunting lease in Wilkes Co. GA. near the town of Washington, we are looking for members. The club is 1030 acres of pines , hardwoods and swamp, cover is thick. Home to deer , turkey , hogs , and rabbits. It is open to year-round use , we have a club {trailer} house with rooms available or you can bring your own trailer. The club has elect. but no water. Bucks are 6 point or better. No deer or hog dog hunting. The club has been around for 15+ yrs , we have been members for last 3 yrs. We want to have a good family club to go hunt, relax, and have fun.
Membership will be $ 600 a yr. Give me a call 404-312- 9734 Dave
club will have 23 members. We are showing club every weekend.
need 7-8 members
Club Rules

1. No drinking in the field or before going out into the field. 

2. Stay off surrounding club property.

3. Once in a while guests ok. Guest hunters must use your stands.

4. No dogs for hunting hog or deer.

5. No cutting trees down.

6. No duck hunting during deer season.

7. Each club member’s spouse and children are included in fees.

8. Each paying member can have two stands; children can have one stand each up to two
children. If a child is under the age of 12 years old they need to hunt close to you. (It’s 
the law)

9. Stands should be 150 yards from other members. All stand moving and lane cutting
must be done before bow season. Do not use someone else’s stands without 
permission. All stands must be marked on the map.

10. There will be a club board, made up of members, which will help fix problems.
Anyone that keeps breaking rules or causing problems will be 
asked to leave the club, we are here to have a good time !


----------



## Cpt_Ahab_86 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm also looking for a Club to join. I'm located near Atlanta and I'm coming from a well established Club in Alabama. If you have any slot(s) open please let me know.


----------



## Pat Tria (Jan 31, 2009)

We have 2 more openings to complete our year round club membership in Wilkes County. We are located approximately 12 miles north of Washington. We lease a 500 acre timber tract with multiple food plots that are planted twice each year and we have year round corn feeders. The property also has a beaver pond for duck hunting. The creek bottoms are all hardwoods, the rest of the property is pine of various ages. We hang our hats in an old farmhouse with all of the comforts of home; ie: full kitchen, 2 full baths, washer/dryer, dishwasher, telephone, Sat TV, AC/Heat, etc. Great deer & turkey hunting on the leased property and great fishing in Clarks Hill and Lake Russell. Although we are not a QDM club, we don't shoot small deer. Membership is limited to 14 members and their families. Annual dues is $1100. Respond via e-mail at tria1@juno.com.


----------



## CATFISH247 (Feb 6, 2009)

*New club*

I have a club that I started this year. I did hunt it last year also and had a great turn out of deer. I welcome kid have 3 of my own that come hunting with me. if you want more information call me Chris 386-804-6460 and will tell you more details


----------



## HunterDoug (Feb 8, 2009)

We might have what you are looking for.  Check out our website at www.southernsportsmanhuntingclub.com or call Brad at 404-725-1584.  1269 acres - $700 per membership includes immediate family.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 12, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## BigCountry77 (Feb 17, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## Stingray23 (Feb 18, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## BigYves (Feb 22, 2009)

Have 250 acres in twiggs county 13 miles outside of Macon. Has 40 acres in food plots 12 stands and hogs, turkey, and doves. Dues are 1000.00. No work days all food plots are maintained and deer feed thoughout the year. Have trailer with 8 bunks, tv, lights water, and restroom. Road system put in and great hunting. Lost three members due to economy. Good christian hunters no drinking. PM me if interested or post. If you need to call me 404-468-1123. Thanks God bless


----------



## bo8621 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a 8,000 acre club in Clay co. Alabama (about 1.5 hour ride from atlanta) with a bunk house and shower/cook house with water and power, dues are about $1500 per year.


----------



## ken6415 (Feb 23, 2009)

i  tring to start up a club in hancock 500.00 year


----------



## JARCHER (Mar 3, 2009)

are you still looking?


----------



## nx95240 (Mar 8, 2009)

our club near ROME. ga   ..6 different track 5,000 ac.total of land to hunt.. 500 a year. pm me if you want to know more..


----------



## Leasehunter (Mar 16, 2009)

*Leasable tracts: Emanuel CO*

200 to 868 acres @ 8.25/acre for lease
Insurance is .14/acre
Good deer & turkey hunting
Hardwoods & Pines
Lease terms 09/01/2009- 08/31/2010
(478) 553-0203


----------



## church (Mar 18, 2009)

i have a club in monroe co. off of hwy 74. dues are 626.00 turkeys and deer.672a gas line runs through the property with two small creeks,camp sites but no power.call 478-394-8817 cell or 478-994-3374 home ------thanks terry


----------



## dwrahc (Mar 19, 2009)

*Rock Acres Hunt Club Meriwether County*

Meriwether 2009-2010 Memberships Now Available as of March 17 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We are looking for members for the 2009/2010 Hunting season. Rock Acres Hunt Club is a non drinking family membership run club. I run the club with 25 members total. I have 4 memberships to fill due to old members and one new member having to drop out due to economic reasons. The club is located in Meriwether County just outside of Greenville, Ga. The dues are $1000.00 a year with amenities(Showers, Bunks, Full kitchen and Hot Water). Sorry all camper spots are taken. We have 1200 acres with foodplots. We use a pin board system with equal access to all property. If you have any questions please direct them to David Wooten.

Thanks

David Wooten
770-720-1135 please leave a message if no answer. 
Or 
DWRAHC@WINDSTREAM.NET


----------

